# Cheap Michelin Agilis tyres



## Mrplodd

I have just bought a couple of Michelin Agilis camping tyres from Tyreshopper.co.uk

Cracking prices (£238 for 2 x 225-70-R15-C) as they have an offer on at the moment. AND the price includes fitting, valve, balance and disposal of old tyres.

If you are in the market for new tyres they are well worth a look.

I paid about £15 more for as pair of Michelin's than I would have paid for Vanco's. As I am very near my max axle loading I played safe becasue the Michy's can be inlflated to a higher pressure than the Vanco's


----------



## cabby

a very smart move there.

cabby


----------



## Hydrocell

Good choice excellent tyre, last September my brother-in-law paid 390euros for 2 Michelin Agilis in Italy fitted.


----------



## Steve930

Not coming up in my search - maybe they've sold out.
The only Agilis in the Camping version (225/70R15*CP*) is a 93 load index at £137.50


----------



## Techno100

The 225 70 15 camping is a 112 load index.


only showing 2 sizes of 16" available just now


----------



## BillCreer

I can't find them either. I think it must have been a limited offer?


----------



## steles

What is the inflation pressure on Michelin?

Steles


----------



## BillCreer

Anything from 50 to 80 ppsi.
The advice that you'll eventually get is to contact Michelin, giving them your axle loadings, and they will tell you.


----------



## Techno100

steles said:


> What is the inflation pressure on Michelin?
> 
> Steles


my 215 70 15 say load index 109 at 80 psi


----------



## Mrplodd

You have to search a bit to find them but I have just checked my sales invoice I have very definately purchased

2 Michelin Agilis 225-70-R15-C Speed rating R Load index 112

I am pretty sure this is the ONLY 225 70 Agilis tyre that Michelin do in a 15 inch rim there are loads for 16 inch

Below is a straight copy off the Tyre Shopper website at 5.19pm !!

They are there you just need to do a search leaving out the speed rating  !! then scroll down to the "premium brand" section.

MICHELIN 
MN AGILIS 112S Premium brand Size: 225/70R15C 
Speed: R 
Load: 112 
Rating:  Fully fitted price: 
one tyre: £119.50 Buy Now 
two tyres: £239.00 Buy Now 
three tyres: £358.50 Buy Now 
four tyres: £478.00 Buy Now 
five tyres: £597.50


----------



## BillCreer

They are not the "camping" are they.


----------



## Techno100

ALL Michelin Camping are speed rating Q so the one's you bought cheap are not camping

Full range of camping can be found here
http://www.michelin.co.uk/tyres/michelin-agilis-camping#tab-tyres-sizes

Select view all sizes of this tyre


----------



## peribro

The load index on the ones bought by the OP is the same as the camping Q speed rated tyres. I believe the main difference is that the camping tyres are M+S rated whereas the R/S speed tyres are summer ones. Mytyres have them at the same effective price.


----------



## Mrplodd

Peribo

Thats the same conclusion I came to. having read all through the specs the ONLY difference I could find was the tread pattern. (and the LOWER speed rating, not that I am ever likely to get anywhere near that!!

Its interesting that the "camping" specific tyres actually have a lower speed rating of Q rather than S. (and are priced considerably higher  ) isnt it?

On the Michelin website the "Specially for Motorhomes" Agilis tyre is listed as "Summer" tyre !!!! even though it also states "M+S marked" !!see
http://www.michelin.co.uk/tyres/michelin-agilis-camping#tab-tyres-benefits

(Run your mouse over the symbols in the picture of the tyre)

Many people on here advocate the use of Continental Vanco tyres (which is what I have at the moment, & they are starting to show signs of tyre wall crazing, hence the replacement) The Vanco's are not availabale as MH specific tyres its ONLY Michelin who seem to produce such an item. I suspect its a bit of sales "hype" as the basic tyre carcase would appear to be of identical construction with just the tread pattern being different. They probably only do a short production run of them as there is fairly small market, hence the difference in price.

Having found a deal I thought I would pass the details on to others who might find it useful. I am more than happy with the price I have paid for top quality tyres.


----------



## trevorf

> The Vanco's are not availabale as MH specific tyres


Not true, have a look here:-

Conti Camper tyre

Pirelli also do a "camper" tyre. Maybe not in all sizes though :wink:

Trevor


----------



## bktayken

*tyres*

Just done search on Tyre Shopper site on the spec you mentioned and surley these are just White Van Man premium tyres not Motorhome ones.
The search shows van tyres, just because it say Agilis doesnt mean they are for campers the Agilis is also available for utility vehicles and vans. 
I did a post on the previous tyre thread and no one answered my question as to what is the specification on the vehicles log book in the UK regarding tyres.
My Spanish log book is very specific as to the tyre specification. ie 112 Q rating. No doubt there
Obviously the UK log book musnt have the tyre spec. hence the different opinions.

Brian


----------



## Techno100

The link I posted above is michelin's own website and lists ALL camping variants and none are anything but Q rating. As far as I'm aware I believe camping have stiffer side walls.


----------



## Techno100

Notice also from a real camping it is stamped 15CP not C
The higher price and lower speed rating of Q is most likely because of the cost of thicker sidewalls


----------



## BillCreer

Andy,
Have you noticed that there are no 215 x 70 x 15 "camping" around in the shops?
Costco and other dealers don't seem to have had any for about three months.


----------



## Techno100

I had to order mine from Costco and waited 3 weeks but they were freshly made week 24 2010.
I think they don't carry much shelf stock anywhere because of the age issue. Costco do a 20% off 4 tyre offer about twice per year so it's worth waiting, once ordered the discount stands until delivery


----------



## BillCreer

Andy,
Was that recently?
I've been going in to my Manchester branch and getting them to enquire to Michelin all no no avail.
My back tyres are going to have to last another 12 years at this rate


----------



## Techno100

That was last June. Like I say you have to order them to be made.


----------



## BillCreer

Andy,
Tried that but Michelin won't take orders if they haven't got any in stock and they can't give a date for delivery to them by the factory.

Tried it with the "Alpin" too. 

I was going to try and be clever as I was able to buy 2 "camping" six months ago from Costco and then I was going to buy two "Alpin".
The plan being swop them from front to back depending on the season.
Too clever form my own good as I haven't been able to buy either since.

Still think it was a good plan though.


----------



## peribro

BillCreer said:


> Tried that but Michelin won't take orders if they haven't got any in stock and they can't give a date for delivery to them by the factory


Generalising I know, but if something seems to be out of stock and no delivery date can be given, then it means one of two things. Either demand is so incredibly high that it can't be met or demand is so low that the manufacturer has better things to do with its machines. Since none of the on-line retailers seems to even feature the camping tyres (in-stock or otherwise) then I think the latter explanation as to why there are no tyres available is the more likely.


----------



## Techno100

Completely agree.
I was lucky. Initially Costco took my order without a delivery date and as it got closer to my trip to France I phoned to cancel them. They asked for another few days and magically they procured a fresh off the line set.
It needs enough orders placed nationwide to make it worthwhile for any manufacturer to do a run. This can't happen if outlets are refusing to give Michelin orders or worse Michelin refusing to take them.


----------



## CPW2007

I’ve been watching this thread as I needed to change the two front tyres (Michelin Camping) on our m/home rather quickly! 8O I had the two rear tyres changed last year at our local tyre dealer/autocentre; so I called in to the autocentre on Thursday 21st Apr and enquired re having new tyres fitted on the front. I asked them for their best deal on 2 x Michelin Agilis Camping tyres (215/75/R16 113Q) and they gave me a total price of £297.40p, inc VAT, fitting etc etc. I confirmed that I would have the tyres and they rang me on Tuesday 26th April to confirm that they had arrived. I took the m/home down this morning and 40 minutes later I had two nice shiny new tyres fitted. The date on the tyres shows that they were made in the 15th week of this year (2011).

Now here’s the best bit!! The m/home was first registered in 2004, the tyres that were replaced were made in 2002!!!!  (I know that they were the original tyres ‘cos I checked with the previous one owner before us!). I queried the date with the manager at the autocentre (who I know fairly well because we use this particular business for both our cars as well) and he said that he has lost count of the times that he has heard owners of m/homes or caravans quote the “five year maximum use then replace” advice.
What he basically says is that the “five year” advice actually stems from the five year “slot” that is allowed for a tyre to be SOLD and FITTED to a vehicle from the date of its manufacture. If a tyre is over its five year date then they as dealers will not fit it to a vehicle. He has had a few people turn up with tyres that have been bought from companies (some on the internet) where the tyre(s) have actually been 6 years old before even being fitted onto a vehicle, he will not fit them!! However, if a person turns up with a tyre that is say 4 ½ years old from date of manufacture then he is obliged to fit it!!

The life expectancy of a tyre (especially on m/homes and caravans) can vary considerably, depending on circumstances such as how often the vehicle is used, UV exposure etc etc. I needed to replace the two front tyres on our m/home because the walls were starting to crack and develop crazing which I determined to be too serious to continue driving on them (the tread was fine!!). Oh, the tyres have done 16,300 miles!!

This post isn’t intended to raise any blood pressure’s or be taken as a definitive on tyre usage etc but I thought that I’d post my recent experience concerning Michelin camping tyres!!

Regards

Chris

P.S. Sorry for the long post!!


----------



## Techno100

Mine were a year older than the registration. This is because the base vehicle was built before conversion and sell through.
I bought new ones based on the sidewall condition despite it having passed an MOT before buying it privately. The tyres were seven years old and had only done 8,700 miles but were badly cracked depending on which part of the tread you happened to have come to a halt on. Clearly from the mileage it had spent a LOT of time parked.

I have done 7,000 miles since fitting new tyres so if that averages out over 5 yrs I will have done 35,000. I'm not experienced with tyres of this type but I imagine that 5yrs won't enter into it as they'll be worn out by then.

We both bought new French cars in the last 2 yrs and both came with HOT off the line tyres. I don't think any manufacturers fit old tyres these days certainly not more than a few months.


----------



## BillCreer

Hi Chris
Don't suppose you noticed if there were any 15" available did you?


----------



## CPW2007

BillCreer said:


> Hi Chris
> Don't suppose you noticed if there were any 15" available did you?


Hi Bill,

Sorry, I didn't notice any. I think though, that like the ones I had fitted, they have to be ordered in as they are not really a fast moving stock item? The tyres I had, only took 5 days to be delivered and that included the Easter weekend - not sure what it would be for 15" though :roll:

Regards

Chris


----------



## BillCreer

Thanks Chris,
The problem I've had for the last few months, going through Costco, is that there were none at my size in the Michelin Depot and they didn't have a delivery date from the factory.
I'll chase them next week. They do ring Michelin while I'm there and also check Michelins own stock records online.


----------



## Techno100

BillCreer said:


> Hi Chris
> Don't suppose you noticed if there were any 15" available did you?


CANT BELIEVE THIS ONE 8O
http://www.citytyre.co.uk/tyre-2014-215_70_R_15_CP_109Q_MICHELIN_XC.htm

http://www.tyres-pneus-online.co.uk/car-tyres-MICHELIN/AGILIS,CAMPING/215,70,R15,109,Q.html


----------



## BrianJP

Have you tried www. Blackcircles.com 
they seem to have them available ?


----------



## 113016

I replaced the Michelin X Camping tyres with the second generation Michelin Agilis Camping tyres just about 3 years ago and I have been happy with the grip and no side wall cracking, unlike the old X Camping Type.
However I am not quite sure about how long they will last as tyre wear does seem to be more than with the X Type.
They have just done about 15K miles and I have just swapped the fronts to the rear as the fronts were over half and possibly about 2/3 worn.
The rears do not wear much so they will probably last until they are 5 years of age.
I think the old X type would have maybe had more tread remaining.
Maybe the Agilis is a softer compound?

I paid £512 for 4 tyres fitted and balanced three years ago. The date stamps were within one month of our purchase!
edit
Our rims are 16 inch as on a Maxi chassis


----------



## BillCreer

Techno100 said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chris
> Don't suppose you noticed if there were any 15" available did you?
> 
> 
> 
> CANT BELIEVE THIS ONE 8O
> http://www.citytyre.co.uk/tyre-2014-215_70_R_15_CP_109Q_MICHELIN_XC.htm
> 
> http://www.tyres-pneus-online.co.uk/car-tyres-MICHELIN/AGILIS,CAMPING/215,70,R15,109,Q.html
Click to expand...

SORRY ANDY WHAT CAN'T YOU BELIEVE?


----------



## Techno100

The price :roll:


----------



## BillCreer

Thanks Andy I might try Citytyres on Monday. I suppose it's possible they have them in stock as they say they buy direct from European suppliers.


----------



## BillCreer

Had a thought the other day (always dangerous) about the old cracked wall chestnut as there are so many inconsistencies in the reasons I've read.
I thought one reasonably consistent thing that happens to a lot of vans is that they are laid up for the winter. When the owners return, the tyre pressures will have gone down considerably. The owner will drive the vans some distance on soft tyres and the driving on soft tyres overheats the walls etc.
I also bet a lot of people have jetwashed the tyres walls over the years.


----------



## CPW2007

I have also heard of many varied reasons as to why tyre walls crack/tyres deteriorate etc. I came across this website >>>>

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=30

which I think gives a good explanation of the problems that can occur and why.

Regards

Chris


----------



## BillCreer

Thanks Chris
That's a good article. I liked the "exercising" and "working" theory as it makes a lot of sense to me as rubber seals and hoses suffer from the same problem if they are not "exercised" and don’t see any daylight.
I shall be able to sleep at night now.

Still doesn't explain why my back tyres, in their twelfth year, don't have a mark on them.


----------

